# The Official 10/28 - 10/29 Storm Discussion Thread



## nelsapbm (Oct 27, 2008)

Powderfreak (did I get that right?  ).....whats your take??
National Weather Service and WCAX are both calling for "significant" snows in Northern VT/NY (how about NH/ME?) starting tomorrow afternoon and overnight into Wednesday. Have not seen mentions of totals yet, other than that the valleys are expected to see snow too.


----------



## nelsapbm (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/fwd/productviewnation.php?pil=BTVHWOBTV&version=0


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is Jays Forecast



> Accumulating amounts are still in question but we at looking at the best shot of late October snow so far and skiable snow on the mountain.
> 
> The jet stream buckling with deepening trough of lower pressure and much colder air aloft and at the surface was taking place across the Great Lakes. In response, a warmer train of air across western Atlantic was organizing. This train of air will begin to gather plenty of moisture as it presses northward Tuesday pushing in rain.
> 
> ...


----------



## powderfreak (Oct 27, 2008)

We are a day out and most model guidance is in favor of a major
autumnal Nor'easter that will bring significant heavy wet snow to the North
Country on Tuesday night.  An anomalous upper level trough will turn
negative as it swings through the Ohio Valley, exciting surface low pressure
development just off the eastern coastline.  This low will deepen rapidly in
response to fantastic upper level divergence along the northeastern
coastline.  The low will track over extreme eastern New England (BOS) before
getting pulled NNW into southern Quebec as a vertically stacked bomb.  The
NAM is the only model that tracks this up the Hudson River Valley (game over
for VT if that happens).  I'm discounting this far of a westward track but
if it happens, the Adirondacks take the brunt, not VT.  Right now the
GFS/UKMET/CMC/ECMWF are further east, with it coming ashore between Boston
and Portland.  This is "Green Mountain Crusher" material (hvy wet snow +
high winds)...I see BTV has mentioned potential tree damage in their AFD
this morning, I think there would likely be some power outages with this
storm.  

Liquid equiv totals across northern Vermont will be in excess of 1" with the
western slopes of the northern Greens and Adirondacks potentially seeing up
to 2.5".  This is in line with HPC grids and a NAM/GFS blend.  Now that both
American models show a very similar solution, I will assume earlier model
differences have been cleared up.  The H85 0C line runs north south through
VT before getting sucked up to the NE as the low passes us...so we'll start
as rain and transition to snow.  

Timeline.
Rain showers will break out across the area tomorrow morning well in advance
of the actual storm.  Rain could become heavy at times for a period tomorrow
afternoon before changing to heavy wet snow at the higher elevations
tomorrow afternoon/evening.  Tomorrow evening after sun-down, heavy wet snow
is expected to mix all the way to the valley floor.  

Tuesday night will be snow, heavy at times, in all areas of central and
northern Vermont, as well as the eastern Adirondacks.  It will also become
very windy as the core of the low level gradient moves through our area. 
Winds will start ripping out of the NNW as the storm wraps up.  Model track
wants to set-up heaviest deformation band along the western slopes of the
Greens and the Champlain Valley.  There is still some time for them to move
this further east or west, but this cold conveyor belt on the backside will
be where the heaviest snowfall ends up.  Synoptic snowfall tapers off as
snow showers by Wednesday morning.  

Upslope?
Wednesday will see a continuation of snowfall in the upslope areas.  If this
does pan out as a closed, vertically stacked low in southern Quebec, we will
have a strong, moist NW flow ripping into the upslope regions for an
extended period of time.  I believe Wednesday will see continued appreciable
snowfall along the northern/central Green Mtn upslope regions.  This would
also apply to the northern slopes of the Adirondacks.  Whether or not we get
additional significant snowfall on Wednesday will depend on just where this
thing slows down in Quebec.

Snowfall.
This morning I've looked at enough guidance that suggests the potential for
8-14" across the higher terrain (above 2,000ft)...4-8" between 1-2K...and
2-4" of 20% density snow in the Champlain Valley.

This is subject to change, naturally, and I'll have final amounts out
tonight.  I've got to work till 8 but should have final details out later. 
Whatever happens, either the Adirondacks or Green Mountains will receive
heavy snow as there is high confidence in a storm, but only mediocre
confidence in track.  25-50 mile track fluctuations makes a big difference
in early season marginal events.

Get the boards ready.
-Scott

ps: Here's BTV's call to action this morning:

A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL DEVELOP OFF THE MID ATLANTIC COAST LATE
MONDAY NIGHT AND THEN MOVE NORTHWARD AND BE OVER CAPE COD TUESDAY AFTERNOON.
THIS LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL MOVE INTO MAINE TUESDAY NIGHT AND THEN
INTO QUEBEC ON WEDNESDAY. RAIN WILL DEVELOP OVER THE REGION ON TUESDAY...
BUT WILL CHANGE TO SNOW OVER THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS DURING TUESDAY AFTERNOON
AS COLDER AIR ALOFT MOVES INTO THE REGION. THE SNOW LEVELS WILL GRADUALLY
LOWER BY LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND WILL REACH VALLEY LOCATIONS
EARLY TUESDAY NIGHT. THIS LOW PRESSURE AREA HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BRING
A SIGNIFICANT EARLY SEASON SNOWFALL TO VERMONT AND NORTHERN NEW
YORK LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND TUESDAY NIGHT. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO TAPER
OFF TO SNOW SHOWERS WEDNESDAY MORNING...AND MAY MIX WITH RAIN SHOWERS
OVER VALLEY LOCATIONS ON WEDNESDAY.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL LIKELY BE NEEDED LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON
AND TUESDAY NIGHT. SPOTTERS ARE REQUESTED TO PROVIDE SNOWFALL REPORTS
TO THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON.


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet!  If it pans out, who's making turns?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

so if this comes to fruition for stowe, can we expect the first of your seasonal trip reports?  which are always fascinating, btw.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> so if this comes to fruition for stowe, can we expect the first of your seasonal trip reports?  which are always fascinating, btw.



+1


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

2knees said:


> so if this comes to fruition for stowe, can we expect the first of your seasonal trip reports?  which are always fascinating, btw.





campgottagopee said:


> +1



x2


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll head west from my location!


----------



## Zand (Oct 27, 2008)

Central MA forecast:

CURRENT THINKING IS THAT THICKNESSES/TEMPS WILL CRASH PRETTY GOOD BY
LATER TUESDAY AFTERNOON AS LOW REALLY STARTS TO DEEPEN. THIS WILL
LIKELY CAUSE SNOW TO BEGIN MIXING IN WITH THE RAIN OVER THE EAST
SLOPES OF THE BERKSHIRES. DEPENDING ON THE RATE OF DYNAMIC
COOLING...BOUNDARY LAYER COLD AIR ADVECTION...AND HOW ROBUST ANY
COMMA HEAD PRECIP SHIELD IS...SNOW COULD ACCUMULATE IN THE
BERKS...MONADNOCKS...AND POSSIBLY EVEN A PORTION OF THE WORCESTER
HILLS LATE TUE AFTN/EVE. AT THIS TIME...WE/RE NOT QUITE SURE...IT MAY
END UP BEING A FEW WET FLAKES AS THE SYSTEM DEPARTS...OR SEVERAL
INCHES OF HEAVY WET SNOW. WE WILL NEED A BIT MORE MODEL CONSISTENCY
BEFORE WE KNOW THESE DETAILS. AGAIN...THIS IS FOR THE HIGHER
ELEVATIONS OF THE INTERIOR...NOT THE COAST.

THERE IS A LOW PROBABILITY THAT WINTER STORM
WATCHES/WARNINGS OR ADVISORIES MAY BE REQUIRED FOR A SMALL PORTION
OF THE FAR INTERIOR FOR LATER TUESDAY AND TUESDAY EVENING.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Accuweather is saying up to three inches of snow for Mount Pocono..so even if we don't get any snow here in the Lehigh Valley..I might have to drive up to the nos to see some October snow..


----------



## bigbog (Oct 27, 2008)

*....sweet...*

Wouldn't this be sweet!
Am all tuned/waxed up, but except for the Round_Tin_Can_$26 days and any Freebees, have ta' sell my OC-1(Taureau) first!...:angry:
...Have to find out what Boyne's policy for early skinning/climbing>descent @Sugarloaf is!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

From Accuweather..

Monday 1:10 PM update

As of this writing, there is a thickening band of cloudiness stretching from western and central Virgiinia on northeastward though east-central Pennsylvania to eastern New York and western New England. It is pretty clear now that the storm that will take shape tonight will take place along this frontal band. As the storm develops, rain will break out. In Philadlephia for the baseball game this evening, it is possible that rain is underway at game time. The numerical models show most of it from the middle of the night on, but people going to the game should certainly have rainwear with them. As the storm develops more later toniht and tomorrow morning, the western side of the precipitation zone may experience heavy wet snow. *Taken literallly, this morning's NMM-WRF model dumps a foot of snow from the Poconos into the Catskills!* The GFS is a little warmer and a little less moist, but there would still be accumulating snow in the higher elevations. Finally, as the flow aloft backs around to become more southerly, the storm center could pass west of Boston and Portland. This would probably mean that virtually all of Massachusetts, New Hampshire, most of Maine and perhaps even Vermont would get rain. However, as the storm goes by, there could be a last minute change to snow in the mouintains and perhaps flurries could occur down to coast tomorrow night. The Adirondacks would get a lot of snow out of this scenario.


The Poconos could get dumped on and Vermont might get rain...I love watching a good winter storm develop!!!!!.....especially in October..a couple inches of heavy wet snowfall on trees that still have foliage could mean lots of downed trees and powerlines..be sure to practice Smartstyle..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

I am having so much fun telling people about the developing storm!  Even though we probably get much in my neck of the woods, it's fun to watch their reaction!  Not a happy face like:


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Winter Storm Watch!*

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN ALBANY HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM WATCH... WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY MORNING THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING FOR THE WESTERN AND SOUTHERN ADIRONDACKS... THE MOHAWK AND SCHOHARIE VALLEYS... AND THE EASTERN CATSKILLS. 

A RAPIDLY DEEPENING AREA OF LOW PRESSURE OFF THE MIDDLE ATLANTIC COAST WILL TRACK NORTHWARD ON TUESDAY ACROSS THE CONNECTICUT RIVER VALLEY. RAIN WILL MIX WITH AND CHANGE TO ALL SNOW TUESDAY MORNING AND BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES THROUGH THE DAY. SNOWFALL RATES COULD APPROACH 1 INCH PER HOUR ACROSS THE HIGHER ELEVATIONS OF THE CATSKILLS AND ADIRONDACKS TUESDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING. TOTAL SNOWFALL BY WEDNESDAY MORNING WILL RANGE BETWEEN 8 AND 16 INCHES... WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE. 

WINDS ASSOCIATED WITH THIS STORM WILL INCREASE FROM THE WEST ON TUESDAY WITH SPEEDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH WITH OCCASIONAL GUSTS BETWEEN 50 AND 55 MPH. THESE WINDS... ALONG WITH THE SNOW... WILL RESULT IN POOR VISIBILITIES. IN ADDITION... THE COMBINATION OF HEAVY SNOW AND STRONG WINDS MAY RESULT IN DOWNED TREES AND POWER LINES. 

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 27, 2008)

supposed to snow mixed with rain on tuesday night here.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet!  If it pans out, who's making turns?



Yep, on Thursday where ever the most snow falls.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2008)

Scott... any thoughts on snow fall estimates for the Whites? Or is this a Dacks/Greens event specifically?


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont think we are going to get squat in the jerz even the north in sussex. no way to do vt because i have two openings this week and have to get ready for the holloween blowout on friday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

37 degrees and light rain at Mount Pocono..it's getting closer..tomorrow might be the first day of the season I'm bringing my skis with me to work..I might have to visit a client up in Scranton...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> i dont think we are going to get squat in the jerz even the north in sussex. no way to do vt because i have two openings this week and have to get ready for the holloween blowout on friday.



Up by Mountain Creek you might get some but it's even warmer there than the Poconos..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

8-16 inches possible in the dacks..boner city!!!!  Maybe somebody will lay first tracks on the new run at Whiteface..


----------



## powderfreak (Oct 27, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Scott... any thoughts on snow fall estimates for the Whites? Or is this a Dacks/Greens event specifically?



I'm trying to digest information from the day but it looks like the 12z and 18z guidance moved this 25-50 miles west.  Its looking like a Catskill to Adirondacks crusher now.  I'd expect very little to the east of the Green Mtns.

Upslope snow once the storm passes still looks favorable along the Green Mtn snowbelt (Sugarbush to Jay) and in the northern Adirondacks.

I honestly think Whiteface could see two feet out of this.

-Scott


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

I know CT isn't going to get mush out of this, but this from the local forecast for tomorrow evening has me excited:






Likely Snow


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 27, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> I'm trying to digest information from the day but it looks like the 12z and 18z guidance moved this 25-50 miles west.  Its looking like a Catskill to Adirondacks crusher now.  I'd expect very little to the east of the Green Mtns.
> 
> Upslope snow once the storm passes still looks favorable along the Green Mtn snowbelt (Sugarbush to Jay) and in the northern Adirondacks.
> 
> ...


Word, thanks for the update. Looks like a Thursday vacation day after the snow has stopped falling for a full day attack on Jay. Happy birthday to me one day early.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

36 degrees and light snow for Mount Pocono....JEA!!!!

http://www.accuweather.com/us/pa/mo...recast.asp?partner=accuweather&u=1&traveler=1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> I honestly think Whiteface could see two feet out of this.
> 
> -Scott




Wow..


----------



## JD (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like the forcast for the dacks is moderateing and the forccast for the greens is getting better....


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 28, 2008)

JD said:


> Looks like the forcast for the dacks is moderateing and the forccast for the greens is getting better....


Yaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr. Bring it a bit more over here so both sides of the Lake get pounded equally!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 28, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> I honestly think Whiteface could see two feet out of this.
> 
> -Scott





That's strange....From what people say around here, I would have thought only Jay, Stowe, MRG and Sugarbush get dumps that big.  ;-)


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 28, 2008)

We are expecting 8-12 inches here in NNY  -- BRING IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Oct 28, 2008)

From what I am reading, including what Sharon said on WCAX  last night......the DAKS are going to the brunt of this one. A WINTER STORM WATCH is not a big deal......if it goes to a WARNING, then you batten down the hatches.  Everyone seems to be forgetting that the ground is still warm. Even in the valley's here in northern Vermont it will probably mostly be a rain event today, turn to snow. According to NOAA, above 3000' could be 4" to 8". 

Having said that a decent snow event in October is unusual for the last 10 years or so.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2008)

As SRO said, 'dacks appear to be the big winners....


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I know CT isn't going to get *mush* out of this, but this from the local forecast for tomorrow evening has me excited:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freudian slip? 



powderfreak said:


> I honestly think Whiteface could see two feet out of this.


----------



## kingslug (Oct 28, 2008)

This is all very exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

6 inches north of Scranton..4 inches near Big Boulder


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2008)

*Blue Skies Falling on me!*

NY, PA are feeling the love:


----------



## powderfreak (Oct 28, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> That's strange....From what people say around here, I would have thought only Jay, Stowe, MRG and Sugarbush get dumps that big.  ;-)



Haha, well that's how it usually works out.  I grew up a seasons pass holder at Gore and Whiteface and I can honestly say it does not snow as much over there as it does in the northern Greens year in and year out.  Never done extended time in NH so I can't really make my own opinion


----------



## drjeff (Oct 28, 2008)

billski said:


> NY, PA are feeling the love:



Just need to get that Low to want to check out Cape Cod rather than the CT River Valley to get the Greens and Whites actively involved on the "good" side of this storm 

Atleast the town where I live came through yesterday with the giant shop vac truck and cleaned out the storm drains on my street, so atleast for the 1st 30 minutes of the storm,  some water will flow into them until they get the great wall of leaves again


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2008)

if this is true, it's been snowing in Maine.  then again, maybe it was all rain


----------



## Philpug (Oct 28, 2008)

Pics..where are the pics?


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2008)

Philpug said:


> Pics..where are the pics?


Lake Placid, Mt. Van Hovenburg











Old Forge, NY


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2008)

Rain and wind here in CT. Blah! So I'm hitting up the National Weather Service every so often for updates on Dover, VT conditions. I've learned to not get excited about the weather there....and get excited about VT instead.


----------



## nelsapbm (Oct 28, 2008)

Still a very light, misty, rain in Burlington and 43 degrees. We probably won't see a changeover here until after dark.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 28, 2008)

Scranton PA looks like it got a mix, there's a little bit on the roof tops, but nothing to sprout ski wood yet.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 28, 2008)

nelsapbm said:


> Still a very light, misty, rain in Burlington and 43 degrees. We probably won't see a changeover here until after dark.



I agree, most snow falling right now, except at the highest elevations, probably will not accumulate until temps drop again after dark (see Old Forge, NY 40 degree thermo pic). I think this is why VT is being hyped more right now since the coldest part of the storm will be over VT during the overnight hours.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 28, 2008)

We have a very light rain.  I may take a drive up the Kanc to see if there's any sort of change


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm hearing reports of 8-10 inches in the Poconos..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm hearing reports of 8-10 inches in the Poconos..



http://www.hightailstudios.com/skwerlcam.html

Pocono Pines Stoke..............JEAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> http://www.hightailstudios.com/skwerlcam.html
> 
> Pocono Pines Stoke..............JEAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



woah!  break out the red wax!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm ducking out of work..grabbing my ski gear and heading north to make some turns..I'll take some pictures..


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

All you people who will be making turns tomorrow...you suck.


----------



## billski (Oct 28, 2008)

severine said:


> All you people who will be making turns tomorrow...you suck.



 I *heart* how generous and supportive this forum's members are


----------



## tcharron (Oct 28, 2008)

billski said:


> I *heart* how generous and supportive this forum's members are



I *FULLY* support the suggestion as well.

You all suck..

:razz:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 28, 2008)

Loving the pictures of snow on the Weather Channel!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 28, 2008)

Where is Powderfreak???  The office manager at my work said I had a twinkle in my eye..October snowstorms are what I live for..


----------



## Zand (Oct 28, 2008)

9:23 PM on 10/28/08, the first flakes of the season fall on Leicester, MA.

ABOUT TIME!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 28, 2008)

Light snow falling here too.


----------



## severine (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed when rain changed over to flakes at around 9PM this evening while in the car.  HUGE smiles.   

And I still say those of you skiing tomorrow SUCK.


----------



## Zand (Oct 28, 2008)

Starting to stick here. Temp is at 29, down 10 degrees from 8:00. Another band about to come through too. Maybe we'll see some white on the grass in the morning.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 28, 2008)

Gotten colder here but still no snow


----------



## powderfreak (Oct 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where is Powderfreak???  The office manager at my work said I had a twinkle in my eye..October snowstorms are what I live for..



Unfortunately I've been at work all day, haha...wish I could've been following this one more closely today.  Its been an incredibly dynamic storm and I did see reports (as early this morning) of 10.5" at 2000ft in the Poconos!  That's some incredibly stuff right there...I also saw on the national news pictures of the heavy snow in Mt. Pocono.  Looked awesome.

Hope you got out and made some turns today!

-Scott


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2008)

still 46 and raining here :???:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

camelback Mtn got a mention on FNC around dinner time tonite regarding the snow.


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 29, 2008)

Had 3" at my house this a m with reports of 20" at Tug (just north) and 19" over in Hamilton (just east). Not gonna stay around too long but fun to see happen.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2008)

I had pix and a report to post at 10pm, but we had an internet outage.  

1-2" at most where I am.  If anything, some melted overnight.  Rutland has a trace at best.  Cold and dark outside now.  By and large a bust.  

Word has it that Jay was hammered.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 29, 2008)

roughly 4 inches down right here with 2- 4 more today as we are still under a warning till 2 pm  

 I haven't been out yet  but  i've  got  lotsa limbs down in this heavy wet glop -- but hey its snow


----------



## nelsapbm (Oct 29, 2008)

A little over an inch at my house this morning...still calling for 2-4 in the Champlain Valley as snow showers are expected throughout the day.  Some schools are cancelled across the lake in the Lake Placid area.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 29, 2008)

Not much to report on in CT. I thought I saw a few wet snowflakes last night around 11...but the temp was still hovering around 37-38F.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2008)

*Sugarbush reports 4" on top.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2008)

*Jay is reporting 5" and still snowing.*


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> *Jay is reporting 5" and still snowing.*


that picture outside the lodge is SICK!


----------



## severine (Oct 29, 2008)

Guess who's in the photo?

Hunter, about 1 hr ago.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like a bust for Vermont...oh well..


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Looks like a bust for Vermont...oh well..


Not all of VT is busting... certainly no NY that is for sure though. This one ain't over.

:beer:


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow.  It's plow-able in Old Forge!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

All in all, a great omen for a good early season so far, a little melt, a little freeze, and we get a good start for a solid base to build on.


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey GSS, VT is getting it now...

Warning Description: Winter Weather Advisory

Warning Date: 10:21 am EDT on October 29, 2008

WarningSum:...Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect Until Midnight Edt
Tonight...

Warning Message:The National Weather Service in Burlington continues the Winter
Weather Advisory for snow across north central and northeast
Vermont including the western slopes of the Green Mountains...
until midnight EDT tonight.
Storm total snow accumulations of 2 to 6 inches...with locally
higher amounts along the western slopes of the Green Mountains in
Vermont are expected by tonight. Periods of snow showers will
continue throughout the day...before tapering off early tonight.
In addition...westerly wind gusts of 30 to 40 mph through early
this afternoon are expected...before gradually diminishing late
today. Areas of difficult travel conditions can be expected across
especially the higher terrain of north central and northeast
Vermont. 
A Winter Weather Advisory for snow means that periods of snow
will cause travel difficulties. Be prepared for snow covered roads
and limited visibilities...and use caution while driving.


No Warnings


----------



## ckofer (Oct 29, 2008)

First flakes of the season just started falling in Northwood, NH a few minutes ago


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 29, 2008)

billski said:


> Hey GSS, VT is getting it now...
> 
> Warning Description: Winter Weather Advisory
> 
> ...




Awesome so for northern Vermont it looks like tomorrow is the day..and I'm guessing the snow that falls will be alot lighter and dryer than the stuff up in Hazleton


----------



## powderfreak (Oct 29, 2008)

RECORD REPORT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
547 PM EDT WED OCT 29 2008

...RECORD DAILY SNOWFALL ATOP MOUNT MANSFIELD VERMONT...

12 INCHES OF SNOW FELL ATOP MOUNT MANSFIELD VERMONT TODAY. THIS
SHATTERS THE PREVIOUS RECORD OF 4 INCHES SET BACK IN 2006.

I'll take it!  Spoke to a contact at the mountain (Stowe/Mansfield) and it was still snowing steadily up there as of 530pm.  Upslope looks like it could continue for a while tonight.  Heading to Stowe in the morning to make sure this NWS report is official, haha.

-Scott

ps: Radar image below shows good ol' Green Mtn spine upslope snow at 7pm.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 29, 2008)

An epic beginning to an epic season, how sweet has this been the past 48 hours? Hardly a mention of a BM, gas, TP, meals, etc. This board is getting refocused!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on all those that got it and are getting it done this week to celebrate some October turns.


----------



## JD (Oct 29, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> RECORD REPORT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
> 547 PM EDT WED OCT 29 2008
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## JD (Oct 31, 2008)

What a great storm.  The vast majority of us had the oppertunity and I'm really stoked for Greg and others to break out of his normal comfort zone.  Stoked for the southern brethren!  Maybe one or two of you will keep an eye out for some deals on touring gear.  I was thinking about New England skiing...and it really breaks down to 3 seasons.  The first one is now.  Early season hiking of closed areas, lost ski areas and closed trails in open ski areas.  Once all the lift served terrain opens up, that dream is largely over.  Then we wait for the magic 40 inches to fill in and we start another season.  Woods and natural Mtns.  Finally, there is spring skiing with soft bumps, warm temps, and lot parties...this season I commonly refer to Kayaking season. 
I really like this part the best.  Everyone is pumped and we get to ski fields of powder.  Big, open, fast, casual, western style turns.  Don't get me wrong, I'll be skiing the crap out of the woods, but right now, seeing old friends on the slopes,  everyone shredding in shocked disbelief of how good October can be to those who know and are willing to pay to play is special.   Also, I love the climb.  Inspecting the snow pack with thwacks from your pole, traversing the hill figuring out where the deepest swaths will be, admiring and reliving turns from the last lap and the seemingly endless anticipation of just how sick the next run is gonna be.....I love skiing!
ps
pardon the touchy feely vibe, but the Mtns are my church and I feel the love!
So....when's the next storm rolling in????


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 31, 2008)

JD said:


> What a great storm.  The vast majority of us had the oppertunity and I'm really stoked for Greg and others to break out of his normal comfort zone.  Stoked for the southern brethren!  Maybe one or two of you will keep an eye out for some deals on touring gear.  I was thinking about New England skiing...and it really breaks down to 3 seasons.  The first one is now.  Early season hiking of closed areas, lost ski areas and closed trails in open ski areas.  Once all the lift served terrain opens up, that dream is largely over.  Then we wait for the magic 40 inches to fill in and we start another season.  Woods and natural Mtns.  Finally, there is spring skiing with soft bumps, warm temps, and lot parties...this season I commonly refer to Kayaking season.
> I really like this part the best.  Everyone is pumped and we get to ski fields of powder.  Big, open, fast, casual, western style turns.  Don't get me wrong, I'll be skiing the crap out of the woods, but right now, seeing old friends on the slopes,  everyone shredding in shocked disbelief of how good October can be to those who know and are willing to pay to play is special.   Also, I love the climb.  Inspecting the snow pack with thwacks from your pole, traversing the hill figuring out where the deepest swaths will be, admiring and reliving turns from the last lap and the seemingly endless anticipation of just how sick the next run is gonna be.....I love skiing!
> ps
> pardon the touchy feely vibe, but the Mtns are my church and I feel the love!
> So....when's the next storm rolling in????



One of BigK's friends said November 10th..nice use of words JD..you're totally legit!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

JD said:


> What a great storm.  The vast majority of us had the oppertunity and I'm really stoked for Greg and others to break out of his normal comfort zone.  Stoked for the southern brethren!  Maybe one or two of you will keep an eye out for some deals on touring gear.  I was thinking about New England skiing...and it really breaks down to 3 seasons.  The first one is now.  Early season hiking of closed areas, lost ski areas and closed trails in open ski areas.  Once all the lift served terrain opens up, that dream is largely over.  Then we wait for the magic 40 inches to fill in and we start another season.  Woods and natural Mtns.  Finally, there is spring skiing with soft bumps, warm temps, and lot parties...this season I commonly refer to Kayaking season.
> I really like this part the best.  Everyone is pumped and we get to ski fields of powder.  Big, open, fast, casual, western style turns.  Don't get me wrong, I'll be skiing the crap out of the woods, but right now, seeing old friends on the slopes,  everyone shredding in shocked disbelief of how good October can be to those who know and are willing to pay to play is special.   Also, I love the climb.  Inspecting the snow pack with thwacks from your pole, traversing the hill figuring out where the deepest swaths will be, admiring and reliving turns from the last lap and the seemingly endless anticipation of just how sick the next run is gonna be.....I love skiing!
> ps
> pardon the touchy feely vibe, but the Mtns are my church and I feel the love!
> So....when's the next storm rolling in????



If we got that kind of pre-season lover down here more often I'd hike more often.  That storm was a pretty rare occurrence for this far south.  Most of the time early season turns are a good 4+ hours drive (each way) from here.  It's hard for me to justify driving that much and being away from my family for a few sloppy runs.  Maybe when my kids are older we'll be able to head out as a family and nab some of the early season goodness.  That would be awesome!


----------



## JD (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't forget wind hold days....


----------



## Greg (Oct 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If we got that kind of pre-season lover down here more often I'd hike more often.  That storm was a pretty rare occurrence for this far south.  Most of the time early season turns are a good 4+ hours drive (each way) from here.  It's hard for me to justify driving that much and being away from my family for a few sloppy runs.  Maybe when my kids are older we'll be able to head out as a family and nab some of the early season goodness.  That would be awesome!



Yep. A mere 2 hour drive for an October powder run was worth it for sure. That single run down Cliff still has me satisfied 2 days later. Almost felt like it was a dream and didn't really happen.


----------



## SnowRider (Nov 2, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if this cold streak will last or will places like Mount Snow lose all their snow...


----------



## Glenn (Nov 3, 2008)

It's looking like it may get a bit warmer this week. :???:


----------

